# Anyone use Bart's Network Boot Disk + Ghost 8?



## glc650 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello,

When booting from Bart's Network Boot Disk (msnet/modboot), Ghost 8.0.0.984 will not save images to a network share (error 10032, disk volume full). However, I can restore images from a network share. I can map drives to shares and copy files to/from those shares without issue.

The boot disks created by the Boot Wizard that comes with Ghost don't have this problem, however, I need the flexibility of Bart's boot disk.

Thanks in advance...

-g.


----------

